# Night Sights



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Looking to purchase some night sights my question is what night sights would you recommend and why. Thanks for any advice and opinions.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

what weapon are they going on?


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

They will be going on a glock and a S & W pro series 1911


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im somewhat amused about the rage of night sights, I suppose they are a wonderful addition to a pistol or revlover, and surely wish I had been the one to come up with the idea. The part I can't figure out is, the sights light up in the dark so one can see them, the trick is, how do you get the "target" to light up so you can see it?....


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Night sights are useless other than helping you find your pistol on your night stand.

Honestly, they are so dim that if you take the time to focus on the sights, by the time you actually find them your dead three times over. And if you do have to fire at night you aren't going to be able to see your sights any way..... glow in the dark or not.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Meprolites and Trijicons are both top sights in my experience. I had one set of Meprolites that lasted almost 15 years before going too dim for use.

I disagree with the comments on their usefulness. 

I have been trained to shoot in low light without and with night sites. I will take the night sights every time. Only thing better in low light is lasers. They are good in true darkness but can compromise you in fog, smoke, or mist; so I prefer the night sights on most my pistols.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I have them on my Glock 17 and Dan Wesson Valor 1911. I prefer Trijicon sights. Meprolight is another option and it doesn't really matter which you go with. Trijicon HD night sights are an interesting option.

I like night sights since they allow me to index on the front sight at night.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. What is y'alls take on the TRUGLO T.F.O. Sights?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I have Mepro's on my S&W MP and TRUGLO T. F. O.'s on my Glock 27,The TFO's are brighter out of the box and I honestly like them better.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Being a police officer that trains with them at night , I can tell you that they do work. In a lot of instances you can still see your target but without them you can't acquire more precise shots. Yes they do help you find it on the night stand as well. If you don't think they help at night, then you either have bad or cheap sights, or don't train with them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have the Meprolight TruDots on my USP and the Trijicons on my Glocks. Personally, I like the TruDots better. They are brighter and have been on alot longer than the Trijicons.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

+1 on the Trudots...

Night sites help IF you practice with them. And helping to find the gun on the nightstand is a big plus in my book!

And, I'm of the opinion that for a combat pistol that you'd only use for personal defense, indexing off the front sight is all you need anyway.

If you practice that way, you'll be surprised how accurately you can learn to shoot having ever looked at the rear sight.... just sayin


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*nite sights*



DoneDeal2 said:


> Being a police officer that trains with them at night , I can tell you that they do work. In a lot of instances you can still see your target but without them you can't acquire more precise shots. Yes they do help you find it on the night stand as well. If you don't think they help at night, then you either have bad or cheap sights, or don't train with them.


I agree with Donedeal, I have used them for over 20 years, and they are perfect after you have your flash site picture, just aim at the target, and you can see the sight alignment and picture without any issues.. and they DON'T tell the perp where you are located, like a laser does..


----------

